# Fotos Kanada / Alaska gesucht



## angeltreff (6. November 2004)

Ich habe gerade einen Artikel (kein Reisebericht) für das magazin fertiggestellt und suche dafür 2 Fotos. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr diese posten und das ok für eine Veröffentlichung (nur im Magazin!!) geben könntet. 
 Wenn Ihr Euren (richtigen) Namen mit dazuschreibt (oder PM an mich) dann werdet Ihr auch als Autor genannt.


 .


----------



## ralle (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fotos Kanada / Alaska gesucht*

was soll denn drauf sein ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fotos Kanada / Alaska gesucht*

Ja, das wär die Frage....


----------



## angeltreff (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fotos Kanada / Alaska gesucht*

Ich denke, dass je ein Landschaftsfoto (aus dem Flieger??) und ein schönes Fangfoto für den Artikel optimal wären. Es soll ja nur zur Illustration dienen.


----------



## ralle (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fotos Kanada / Alaska gesucht*

ich schau mal heute abend nach - könnte was haben


----------



## angeltreff (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fotos Kanada / Alaska gesucht*

Tanke Anke, äh Ralf.


----------

